# The "New Decade" Post Your Single Speed(s)!



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

After seeing fewer SSer's out in the wild around the US mid-Atlantic region the past few years, thought it might be time to start an new thread. (moderators feel free to crush it if deemed appropriate)

I still grab one of these two over geared steeds more than 1/3rd of the time (and ride 'em >1,000 miles each year). One setup more for city/gravel/some dirt and the other, mostly dirt & rocks.

Chris King Cielo steel 29er running 36x15 3.0" front/2.35" rear tires

Twin Six Full Service Utility (FSU25) titanium 29er setup 27.5 in this photo, running 32x18 (or 17 at times) 2.8" front/2.6" rear tires

I have steel forks too but like the feel of beefy/lighter carbon for negotiating technical trail/urban features.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

This bike got me back into riding and later into endurance racing.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Was always curious about belt drive. Saw what I thought was a good deal on a frame/drivetrain so I jumped on it. Niner fork seems to be a pretty good match color-wise.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

joshhan said:


> Was always curious about belt drive. Saw what I thought was a good deal on a frame/drivetrain so I jumped on it. Niner fork seems to be a pretty good match color-wise.
> 
> View attachment 1307749


- have put a bit of thought into the exact same drivetrain after seeing another guy's Spot Rocker last year.......I just like the idea of a belt-drive.......


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- this is my go-to ride for most of the year.....and that's Lucy, my GSP, but she doesn't get to run with me while I ride, she's for sure a squirrel-killa...........
View attachment 130775


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

mr_chrome said:


> - have put a bit of thought into the exact same drivetrain after seeing another guy's Spot Rocker last year.......I just like the idea of a belt-drive.......


Haven't had the chance to take it on the trails yet (winter + freeze/thaw cycle/rain) but pedaling around the neighborhood, it's really, really quiet and smooth.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

I'm giving this set-up a go for (at least) a full year. Only thing I may change is fully rigid for TNGA, if I opt to ride SS.


----------



## MacgyverPT (Oct 2, 2013)

joshhan said:


> Was always curious about belt drive. Saw what I thought was a good deal on a frame/drivetrain so I jumped on it. Niner fork seems to be a pretty good match color-wise.
> 
> View attachment 1307749


Hi *joshhan*.
Can you send me a pic of the headset? I've same fork and I've a sapce between fork and headset...


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

My new Vassago Optimus Ti. Freaking love it!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Another OpTi*

This is my Optimus Ti. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Walter's 29er


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Doesn't the new decade start January, 1st 2021?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

OldHouseMan said:


> Doesn't the new decade start January, 1st 2021?


No.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Crave SL


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

MacgyverPT said:


> Hi *joshhan*.
> Can you send me a pic of the headset? I've same fork and I've a sapce between fork and headset...


Sure, it's probably the baseplate.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice!

Here's mine, nice and dirty. I got it second hand. The prior owner sprayed over the blue with that chameleon paint. I like it!


----------



## MacgyverPT (Oct 2, 2013)

joshhan said:


> Sure, it's probably the baseplate.
> 
> View attachment 1308185


yes! I've some "problem". if I brake with front break and put your other hand on the headset top I feel a slight slack. It's normal?


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

MacgyverPT said:


> yes! I've some "problem". if I brake with front break and put your other hand on the headset top I feel a slight slack. It's normal?


Your headset race doesn't appear to be seated properly. I'm viewing this on my phone with poor lighting but it doesn't look like it's installed fully.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

MacgyverPT said:


> yes! I've some "problem". if I brake with front break and put your other hand on the headset top I feel a slight slack. It's normal?


I don't think that's normal, nothing should move! Is your top cap bolt tight enough? Movement will shorten the life of the bearings. Not to mention add stress to the steerer tube.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> No.


OldHouseMan is correct.

There never has been a year zero. The year one began the first decade; which ended when year 10 was completed.

Put another way...I am 73; but this is my 74th year.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> OldHouseMan is correct.
> 
> There never has been a year zero. The year one began the first decade; which ended when year 10 was completed.
> 
> Put another way...I am 73; but this is my 74th year.


Yes, the first decade AD only had 9 years; but the last decade before 1AD also had 9 years. So, do we also account for that, too? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_decades

I'm sure there's a FB page where you can voice your rage.


----------



## MacgyverPT (Oct 2, 2013)

joshhan said:


> I don't think that's normal, nothing should move! Is your top cap bolt tight enough? Movement will shorten the life of the bearings. Not to mention add stress to the steerer tube.


I guess the top cap was tight enough. I don't have an appropriate key, so I'm afraid to tighten the carbon without giving it the recommended strength.


----------



## craig2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Chumba Stella '19 120 Reba Sick bike for XC. Handles New England climbing/descending and rocks like a champ!


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

BTW, every day starts a new decade. Check out my video also: Santa Cruz Highball Bike Check 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

*The "New Decade" Post Your Single Speed(s)!*

Just started building my new one. This is the only progress I've made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

My friend broke a belt on his belt drive after a couple/few years. He also broke the steel frame so you may be great unless you're an ox.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

OldHouseMan said:


> Doesn't the new decade start January, 1st 2021?


Whelp, I put "new decade" in quotes for a reason...

Close enough for a valid "excuse" to kick up spotlight and generate new SS interest in my humble opinion. I am a fan of 0th things in any case


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

My trusty 2015 Trek Superfly SS, bought it brand new and been flawless for thousands and thousands of miles and beatings
IMG_1913 by driverfound337, on Flickr

Had this sweet steel maching built by a local frame builder in CT last year taking beatings as well. I am not sure I will ever own gears or suspension anytime soon, been doing this rigid SS thing for 10 or so years now.
IMG_2621 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Whelp, I put "new decade" in quotes for a reason...
> 
> Close enough for a valid "excuse" to kick up spotlight and generate new SS interest in my humble opinion. I am a fan of 0th things in any case


It's the start of the "twenties" so that's good enough. :thumbsup:

Good article on different time span nomenclature (centuries vs. decades): https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/decade.html


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Rod said:


> My friend broke a belt on his belt drive after a couple/few years. He also broke the steel frame so you may be great unless you're an ox.


No worries there. Heh. I'm nowhere close to putting out any sort of Ox power.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Have another one, but can't find pic of it.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

craig2007 said:


> Chumba Stella '19 120 Reba Sick bike for XC. Handles New England climbing/descending and rocks like a champ!


Love my Stella, wish I got the 44mm headtube but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Medium Karate Monkey, 140mm Fox 34, 34/20 gearing, SQLabs12° bar, PNW dropper. The fork is a bit excessive for my needs, might drop the travel to 130 next time I need to service it.

Barton Creek Greenbelt, ATX.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> Medium Karate Monkey, 140mm Fox 34, 34/20 gearing, SQLabs12° bar, PNW dropper. The fork is a bit excessive for my needs, might drop the travel to 130 next time I need to service it.
> 
> Barton Creek Greenbelt, ATX.
> View attachment 1309101


Love it! I keep telling myself I don't need one of these.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Carbon fiber 27.5er from Velobuild. 130mm Manitou Minute up front. I've been riding it the last year and a half, but only recently converted it to single speed. Running 34x18.

Fun bike.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

Chromag Rootdown









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoryBike (Jan 20, 2008)

*2019 S-Works Epic HT*


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Seven Sola*

Seven Sola, fully rigid but fat tires for a not so rigid feel. Last year I rode this bike at least 1 to 2x a week and swapped to other fat tire combos through out the year. It's like a big BMX bike, lots of fun and low maintenance.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Is there something weird with that rear brake disc?


Carloswithac said:


> View attachment 1309139
> 
> 
> Carbon fiber 27.5er from Velobuild. 130mm Manitou Minute up front. I've been riding it the last year and a half, but only recently converted it to single speed. Running 34x18.
> ...


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

CoryBike said:


> View attachment 1309323


Man that whip! Using a Wheels MFG eccentric?


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

29er Pivot Les, currently setup rigid with light 2.0 Fast Trak tires (for upcoming indoor race in an old Woolen mill). Really like the Les, I smile every time it's ridden. Around 15.9lbs right now (with Pedals), but normally I run a 100mm Fox SC and 2.3 Rock Razors, which add a couple pounds.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> Is there something weird with that rear brake disc?


Nah, the shrub is partially on the rear wheel.


----------



## CoryBike (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes indeed! I've used the Wheels Mfg EBB since it came out on several Specialized and a Norco Revolver frame without a single slip, creak, peep, etc. However the stays are wider/there's less flat area around the BB shell on these new Epic frames severely limiting the amount of adjustment from the Wheels so I switched over to the Squid/BEER EBB recently. The BEER is smaller in diameter so I can rotate it more. It also accepts 30mm cranks so I put some RaceFace Next on. Then new EBB works great and has a nice some nice knurling machined into it, very happy so far.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

My new 2017 Woodsmoke. Local dealer was blowing them out so decided to pick it up and SS it. Can't wait for some snow to melt to get this thing out on the trails.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

This one is working on it's second decade.


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

Singletrack scalpel.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

My steel Middlechild 29er. Trying to figure out tire sizing, I want something wider but I'm not sure if 29x2.6 is worth it or if I should go up to 27.5x2.8. Bike is so fun the way it is though...


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "New Decade" Post Your Single Speed(s)!*

Here's mine 2009 Haro Mary SS. Almost everything changed except head set and cranks. 32/20 oval

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I joined the Salsa club today! After a decade of singlespeeding I always knew about salsa but never ended up with one. I broke my steel frame a few weeks ago and needed a replacement and man I could not be happier. Went with Frame only option and bough new I9 Trails S 101 wheelset on Maxxis Ikon 2.35, Tidell rigid fork and the rest I swapped over from my other bike, solid bike feels perfect, very very similar to my 2015 Trek Superfly SS which is not a bad thing.
IMG_1327 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_1361 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_1367 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_1356 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_1368 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Sweeet! Congrats!


----------



## Clayslinger (Jun 24, 2017)

*Kona process 153*













]

My new single speed for 2020


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

Does my DJ count? Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I'll bite. I used to ride SS and got away from it. In fact I posted in one of the sticky's in this forum. Recently got bit by the bug again. Going SS has gotten me back into wanting to ride regularly. Just having a blast! This is my Soma Wolverine. Fargo has been converted as well but having so much fun on my Soma I haven't been riding my Fargo yet.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

Progress on mine has been good. Waiting on a few things but it's getting close.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderC4t (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi, new to the forum.
I have had single speed bikes before but I built this up initially with gears.
Since then I've had a nagging feeling that it's too cluttered so I have switched it to single speed and think it looks a lot cleaner.
Kyle









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

My new KM.


----------



## spicolli1976 (Jun 30, 2007)

New Spot Rocker


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

spicolli1976 said:


> New Spot Rocker
> View attachment 1319491
> View attachment 1319493


Sweet. What size is that? You got a lot of seatpost and a lot of rise on those handlebars. You super tall or did you size down? Just curious.


----------



## spicolli1976 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm 6' with long arms and legs. I am always between L and XL. I spoke to Spot about this and they were positive I needed the L. The bike feels good and not short in any way.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Huh, guess the pictures deceiving. Love that color though!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

asphaltdude said:


> My new KM.










Now with wide rims, Hope rear hub and skinwall tires.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My Coconino Cruiser is ten years old this year. Pic taken at the bottom of Goat Camp in Arizona's White Tanks


Fork: 2004 Marzocci Marathon S coil @115mm travel
Stem: Thomson DH 0-degree rise @50mm Ti bolts
Handlebars: FSA carbon
Grips: WTB
Brake levers Altek Vs
Brakeset: Avid Block Ops with full Ti bolt kit
Headset: Chris King NoThreadset 1 1/8" No Name
Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece 27.2mm 
Saddle: Selle San Marcos
Seatclamp: DKG w/ Ti bolt
Cranks: E13 XCX 180mm
Chainring: Race Face 34T
Bottom Bracket: E13
Pedals: XTR Trail
Tires: Panaracer Smoke/Dart skinwalls currently
Hubs: King
Skewers: Salsa Flip Off
Rims: Bontrager Assyms, ceramic
Spokes: Union Ti
Rear Cog: Niner Ti Cogalicious 20t


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ That thing is awesome! I want one!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*22 Pounds of Trail-CruSShing Metal....*

This was my 55th Birthday present to myself.... and for surviving 11 years of avid MTB.... it cuts like a Razor Blade.

2009 SEVEN Verve Titanium Singlespeed:
Fork: X-Fusion Slide29 RL @120mm travel
Stem: FUNN Tron 0-degree rise @60mm
Handlebars: Watson Cycles Parkarino Titanium 25.4mm x 720mm
Grips: OURY Natural Clear Silicone
Bottle Cage: King Cage Titanium
Brakeset: Avid Elixir R SL 
Rotors: Avid G3 Clean Sweep HSX 160mm
Headset: Chris King NoThreadset 1 1/8" 
Seatpost: Lynskey Titanium 0-setback 350mm x 27.2mm Enve Clamp
Saddle: Bontrager RXL Inform Carbon rails
Seatclamp: Seven forged titanium 34.9mm clamp
Cranks: SRAM GX-1400 Gen1 alloy 175mm
Chain: Shimano CN-HG50 8-speed
Chainring: Absolute Black 32t Oval
Bottom Bracket: Bushnell Featherlight Eccentric BB
Pedals: Crankbrothers Candy 11 Titanium
Tires: ONZA Canis RC2 TLR 55tpi 29" x 2.25" 
Front Hub: DT Swiss Hugi 240s 32h
Rear Hub: Hadley Racing R.12 SS 32h
Skewers: Shimano XTR M960 Titanium QR
Rims: SUN Ringle' Duroc30 alloy 32h 27mm IW
Spokes: Sapim Laser 2.0/1.5 double-butted
Rear Cog: Home Brewed Components CNC 21t

View attachment 1323879


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> This was my 55th Birthday present to myself.... and for surviving 11 years of avid MTB.... it cuts like a Razor Blade.


Congratulations on the Seven! I had a similar plan to spend 55 at 55 and 30 days before the big day, my HVAC system crapped out. My current fleet still serve me well though. Ride on Singlespeeders.


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

CoryBike said:


> View attachment 1309323


Hey CoryBike, What gearing are you runnin? And no chain tensioner?


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Myth Cycles Slaypnir, out of Durango. One season on it. a few winter updates, but Im enjoying it as a casual gravel bike at the moment. Total blast.


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

*Vassago VerHauen*

Hey there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

That Seven looks nicer every time I see your post! I have an Oval ring and love it on my Hayduke with a 1x11 but just didn’t want a loose chain on my Seven SS. I know it doesn’t get that loose but I just left my round ring. I was looking up the ONZA Canis tires they look amazing and perfect for a SS tread design. I’m running the Teravail Ehline’s they work good but the sidewall cuts easily on my rocky trails.


----------



## Newm (Jun 27, 2018)

*ReDikyelous*

Buttoned up my Reeb a week back and after a couple nice rides I am in love. Perfect geo for me and my trails...bike just wants to rip!


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

johnsalvaggio said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...guessing that's the new geo?
What size is that?


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

willawry'd said:


> Nice...guessing that's the new geo?
> What size is that?


Yes this is the new geometry, it's a medium frame (which is slightly longer reach than my purple medium Surly Karate Monkey).


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Newm said:


> Buttoned up my Reeb a week back and after a couple nice rides I am in love. Perfect geo for me and my trails...bike just wants to rip!


Really nice whip you got there. Thank you for using silver spokes, always better looking.


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

I like the gold touch. What size rims are those?


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

Bacon Fat said:


>


Hey what's up Bacon Fat! Staten Island misses you ;-)


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

johnsalvaggio said:


> Hey what's up Bacon Fat! Staten Island misses you ;-)


Whats up John... can't say I miss Staten Island ...stay healthy


----------



## Newm (Jun 27, 2018)

planetx88 said:


> Really nice whip you got there. Thank you for using silver spokes, always better looking.


 Thank you...I kinda thought it kept it classy looking.



johnsalvaggio said:


> I like the gold touch. What size rims are those?


 It's a 29er with 31.5mm internal width on my setup.


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

Bacon Fat said:


> Whats up John... can't say I miss Staten Island ...stay healthy


Can't blame you, stay safe!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Bacon Fat said:


> View attachment 1326319


Very cool pic, what area is this roughly? I don't want you to give away your favorite location


----------



## hacker12 (Aug 16, 2012)

I gather inspiration from these posts...here is a reborn 2013 Inbred 29er....Blackspire Stinger modified with jockey wheel for chain tension as it is not a SS frame...2.6 Nobby Nic front, 2.35 Ikon rear....Easton carbon finsihing kit...Surly ECR fork...really enjoying it again


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

yzedf said:


> My steel Middlechild 29er. Trying to figure out tire sizing, I want something wider but I'm not sure if 29x2.6 is worth it or if I should go up to 27.5x2.8. Bike is so fun the way it is though...


Interested what did you end up going with 29 or 27.5x8?


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Johnbonn said:


> Interested what did you end up going with 29 or 27.5x8?


29 as I got pretty aggressive on that bike.


----------

